# Other tech forums



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm curremtlly onlu on TDF, but I also want to be on other tech forums too. What other forums do you use or know of? Apart from Erodov and Tom's hardware.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 1, 2013)

AnandTech Forums - Powered by vBulletin
Its the best


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2013)

techenclave

if u r a photography enthusiast then check jjmehta.com/forum


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 1, 2013)

IVG--- Rich Kids,Trolls and PS fanboys reside here
TechEnclave --- same as TDF,only it looks better


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> IVG--- Rich Kids,Trolls and PS fanboys reside here
> TechEnclave --- same as TDF,only it looks better



IVG seems good.Going to join there.are you there?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 1, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> IVG seems good.Going to join there.are you there?



Yes .
Put on your Anti-Troll armor though.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone on tech enclave?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah I'm on TE, E and IVG too and various other forums where I'm not so regular.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Yes .
> Put on your Anti-Troll armor though.



JoinedPmd You.


----------



## snap (Sep 1, 2013)

how is techenclave is it active enough?


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 1, 2013)

snap said:


> how is techenclave is it active enough?



I would say its not bad,and its active enough,though i've seen lot of users at TE  not getting answers as fast as in TDF.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 1, 2013)

^ the response time at TDF is too good. Also, the members here are very helpful which is biggest thing missing from other forums IMHO.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 3, 2013)

joined anandtech was planning to be acitve on techenclave but mehhh!

lol clicked new posts and there are no new posts


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 3, 2013)

Joined tech Enclave. Anyone on TE send me a message. Same username.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ the response time at TDF is too good. Also, the members here are very helpful which is biggest thing missing from other forums IMHO.



+1 to this

Compared to other forums TDF is considered best in responding back and guiding members to correct initiatives and then secondly there is a variety of areas explored in this forum compared to others. thre is real innovative thoughts and ideas in in TDF.

In other forums new posts are far and few between and not much debate either.


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

in TE too, but not active.. 
In my view, TE is too technical with little fun factor than TDF. 

Here in chit-chat, it's a trollfest and anyone can discuss about *anything *and most people will atleast share what they know.
But there, it's full of technical posts and discussions only related to technology. 

But it looks better than TDF, because of the jazzy themes and nice presentation.


----------



## asingh (Sep 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Joined tech Enclave. Anyone on TE send me a message. Same username.



TE is good, and has a market section too. Though TDF has more traffic. I moderate on TE too [OC/CPU-Motherboard/P2P].


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 3, 2013)

Hmm..I recently joined xda developer forum


----------



## snap (Sep 3, 2013)

i like the simple theme and simple presentation of TDF and afaik TE has reputation  button which i dont like


----------

